
4Chan To Target RIAA Next - Indyan
http://torrentfreak.com/4chan-to-ddos-riaa-next-is-this-the-protest-of-the-future-100919/
======
goalieca
And its down... Though, I gotta wonder how useful it is to take down an almost
useless website on a weekend. The email infrastructure would be far more
damaging I would imagine.

~~~
cookiecaper
People keep saying this but is there evidence that this attack doesn't bring
down the mail server too? I'm not making assumptions, but for what amounts to
a brochure site, it wouldn't be that surprising if mail was on the DoS'd
servers.

Of course, if not, I agree this is kind of pointless.

------
Zev
As little as I like the RIAA/MPAA/etc's policies of suing everyone, I'm
finding it even harder to like what amounts to petty cybervandalism.

~~~
sp332
"Turn about is fair play," as they say. AiPlex has been DDOS'ing file-sharing
sites for months. [http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-outfit-threatens-to-
dos-...](http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-outfit-threatens-to-dos-
uncooperative-torrent-sites-100905/) RIAA and MPAA have a long history of
taking down websites they don't approve of with less-than-legal tactics.
[http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-outfit-threatens-to-
dos-...](http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-outfit-threatens-to-dos-
uncooperative-torrent-sites-100905/) Some of those sites weren't even illegal!
MediaDefender group broke into Revision3's private tracker (which had ONLY
original Rev3 content on it), injected illegal torrents into it in the hope of
suing them for illegal distribution, then (accidentally!) DOSed it.
[http://revision3.com/blog/2008/05/29/inside-the-attack-
that-...](http://revision3.com/blog/2008/05/29/inside-the-attack-that-
crippled-revision3/)

Edited for correctness.

~~~
Zev
The whole "an eye for an eye" thing doesn't exactly scale terribly well.

~~~
sp332
Sorry, but this bothers me.

    
    
      <pedantry>
    

In the culture of the day (middle-east, thousands of years ago) many arguments
- even little ones - would _escalate_ , sometimes into generations-long blood
feuds. The "eye for an eye" law was a law of peace! Even if someone did
something incredibly painful, disfiguring, and debilitating as gouging out
your eye, you weren't allowed to extract revenge on their family or property,
or even to torture or kill the guy. The most you were entitled to was his eye.
No more blood feuds allowed.

    
    
      </pedantry>

~~~
Zev
Not being able to torture, maim or murder someone is a good thing. Really. If
you're not sure about this, you'll just have to take my word on it.

But, thats pretty far off-topic. The essence of my point still stands, even if
you disagree with the wording of it. _Just because someone else did something
wrong doesn't give you a license to do the same._

~~~
bobds
An eye for an eye is not about torturing, maiming or murdering anyone. It's a
metaphor. Taking down their website for a few hours, is fairly close to
harmless.

I agree that they shouldn't be doing this. If they really want an eye for an
eye they should sue them to oblivion. That I think would be quite appropriate.

~~~
chrischen
> Taking down their website for a few hours, is fairly close to harmless.

That just makes it even more stupid. Not only does it not accomplish anything,
but it's illegal and stoops down to their level. You'd basically sacrifice
principal for nothing except a little "gotcha back" feeling.

------
jrockway
The real protest is setting up a distributed infrastructure for sharing high-
quality files for free that these organizations want $30 and your first born
child for. Of course, that war has already been won so I guess 4chan has just
decided to kick them while they're down for the fun of it.

I approve.

------
doki_pen
A group of people who find pedophilia funny vs. a group that is willing to
ruin the lives of elderly and children to make more money. Somehow I just
don't care what happens.

~~~
Goladus
Cultural taboos are always ripe for humor. Be careful judging someone for
something you might not understand as well as you think.

~~~
doki_pen
Wouldn't offending 4Chan enthusiasts result in great lulz? Perhaps the reason
I don't understand is because it doesn't make sense.

------
paul9290
What is the reasoning behind these attacks? Immaturity?

Getting content legally and quickly in 2010 is a lot different and better then
say 2003/2005.

~~~
bballbackus
The idea is that the MPAA or someone hired a company that executes DDoS
attacks against torrent websites. It is in fact a immature retaliation. At the
end of the day, even if the RIAA and MPAA are sometimes behind the times, they
are enforcing the (American) law on digital rights. People can use all the
backwards reasoning they want, but they are still receiving content for free
that the distributor wants them to pay for.

~~~
wipt
When did the MPAA or RIAA become a law enforcement agency? Also, who's
lobbying/(bribing) senators to make laws?

------
lotusleaf1987
I'm finding it hard to feel bad for the RIAA.

